# What is your dominant temperament?



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

*Between melancholic and phlegmatic *

Extroversion (sociability)	||||	18%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||	45%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||	43%


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||||	52%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||	47%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||	58%


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Pretty definitively Phlegmatic. I'm an INTJ 9.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Sanguine ENTJ

Eysenck Test Results


Extroversion (sociability)||||||||||||||||67%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||29%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||||53%



This test reflects the ideas of Hans Eysenck a pioneer in the field of personality research. Through research and statistical analysis he determined that personality is composed of three main elements: Extroversion, Neuroticism, and Psychoticism. Most current researchers agree on the significance of the first two traits, but there is less consensus on the third (so he may be wrong about it's central importance but it clearly plays some role in personality). Most people will score lower on Psychoticism. While Psychoticism implies more negative qualities than the other two traits (typically), a link has been found is several studies between higher creativity and higher scores on Psychoticism.
Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.
*Neuroticism* results were low which suggests you are very relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.
Prior to Eysenck's discovery of Psychoticism, he correlated his original two traits (introversion and neuroticism) with an ancient greek personality system known as the Galen types (Melancholic, Choleric, Sanguine, Phlegmatic). Below is a plotting of your introversion and extraversion scores on that map.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

westlose said:


> Yes, in fact you have the four. But you'll be like 40%Sanguine, 35%Choleric, 5% Melancholic blablah.
> Again it's like MBTI, it's preferences. Everybody have a choleric/melancholic/phlegmatic/sanguine side.
> The point is finding which temperament is dominant in your personality.
> 
> ...


Now that makes even more sense to me. So, in that case I could assume I'm sanguine with a strong choleric side


----------



## 172354 (Oct 21, 2014)

I got phlegmatic, and closest to sanguine; INFJ 4w3 sx/so


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

I had a hard time deciding between Melancholic versus Phlegmatic, but I eventually came down on Melancholic


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||| 23%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||||||||||| 82%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||| 40%

Extroversion results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||| 47%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||||| 50%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||| 48%

*Extroversion* results were medium which suggests you are moderately talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting.

*Neuroticism *results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

*Psychoticism* results were medium medium which suggests you are moderately self interested, willful, and difficult, while still respecting the well being of others.


----------



## dweeb (Feb 18, 2015)

Extroversion (sociability)	||||||||||||||	60%
Neuroticism (emotionality)	||||||||||||||||||	72%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)	||||||||||||||	60%

Extroversion results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly talkative, outgoing, sociable and interacting at the expense of developing your own individual interests and internally based identity.

Neuroticism results were high which suggests you are very worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.

Psychoticism results were moderately high which suggests you are, at times, overly selfish, uncooperative, and difficult at the expense of the well being of others


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.similarminds.com/test/e/plot.php?v=2.92&h=5.18

Rather even between all , but mostly sanguine. Probably due to my vague answers.

EDIT; This reminds me of my friends zodiacs'. They fit rather well. I'm a gemini and it's element is air. One friend is Taurus(Earth) and is melancholic, I have another who is Phlegmatic and is a Cancer(Water), theres also the two Libras(Wind) that are sanguine. Rather ironic.


----------



## Scarlet_Heart (Oct 11, 2014)

ENTP - Sanguine

Extroversion (sociability) |||||||||||||||| 67%
Neuroticism (emotionality) |||||||||| 37%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness) |||||||||||||| 55%


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Ah shit.


_Extroversion (sociability)__||||||||||||__50%__Neuroticism (emotionality)__||||||||||||__49%__Psychoticism (rebelliousness)__||||||||||||||__51%_











My temperament is not having one, that's lame. :frustrating:


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

TwinAnthos said:


> http://www.similarminds.com/test/e/plot.php?v=2.92&h=5.18
> 
> Rather even between all , but mostly sanguine. Probably due to my vague answers.
> 
> EDIT; This reminds me of my friends zodiacs'. They fit rather well. I'm a gemini and it's element is air. One friend is Taurus(Earth) and is melancholic, I have another who is Phlegmatic and is a Cancer(Water), theres also the two Libras(Wind) that are sanguine. Rather ironic.


Exactly, that what I noticed too. I've observed that people who are born in autumn are often melancholic, winter phlegmatic etc... I've never tried the correlation with elements though.
And that's the only thing that makes sense is astrology. But well, it's quite abstract, and there are no logical, tangible and solid evidence.

But I'm glad that you noticed it too.


----------



## Mikasa (Jun 15, 2013)

Eysenck Test Results


Extroversion (sociability)||||||28%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||||||54%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||||||||43%



This test reflects the ideas of Hans Eysenck a pioneer in the field of personality research. Through research and statistical analysis he determined that personality is composed of three main elements: Extroversion, Neuroticism, and Psychoticism. Most current researchers agree on the significance of the first two traits, but there is less consensus on the third (so he may be wrong about it's central importance but it clearly plays some role in personality). Most people will score lower on Psychoticism. While Psychoticism implies more negative qualities than the other two traits (typically), a link has been found is several studies between higher creativity and higher scores on Psychoticism.
Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Neuroticism* results were medium which suggests you are moderately worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
*Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).
Prior to Eysenck's discovery of Psychoticism, he correlated his original two traits (introversion and neuroticism) with an ancient greek personality system known as the Galen types (Melancholic, Choleric, Sanguine, Phlegmatic). Below is a plotting of your introversion and extraversion scores on that map.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Phlegmatic 100% baybeee!

The phlegmatic temperament is traditionally associated with water. People with this temperament may be inward and private, thoughtful, reasonable, calm, patient, caring, and tolerant. They tend to have a rich inner life, seek a quiet, peaceful atmosphere, and be content with themselves. They tend to be steadfast, consistent in their habits, and thus steady and faithful friends.

Pedagogically, their interest is often awakened by experiencing others' interest in a subject.

People of this temperament may appear somewhat ponderous or clumsy. Their speech tends to be slow or appear hesitant.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

ENTJ 8w7 - Choleric


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm honestly a mix between phlegmatic and melancholic. I'm more phlegmatic these days and I was more melancholic for most of my life.


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

Phlegmatic though the way that test seemed to determine it was through "Introverted + Low Neurosis"

Aside from the depressive descriptions, I identify more with Melancholic.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Melancholic, I think.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Cholerics represent...?

Honestly I usually test as MelPhlegm, and identify as MelPhlegm... but Choleric describes me a lot better. After all... I am neurotic and extroverted.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Sanguine, but there's definitely a lot of Choleric there.
Melancholic is the one that I don't really relate to on any level.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

NF, Melancholic
I would have chosen this as the most descriptive of me based only on reading the descriptions, but I also took the assessment...

* *




Eysenck Test Results


Extroversion (sociability)
||||||||||
33%
Neuroticism (emotionality)
||||||||||||||||
62%
Psychoticism (rebelliousness)
||||||
26%


*Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private. 

*Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious. 
*
Psychoticism* results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex). 












Seems to place me near the ambiversion/introversion divide (ambiverted introvert), which is what I would expect.
Places me in the land of neurosis, which is not surprising. The percentage seems in line with the Limbic/Calm consideration of SLOAN (toward the Limbic side).


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Melancholic NF.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Phlegmatic INFP ...


----------



## Sharkcorn (Apr 2, 2015)

Sanguine ENTP 2w3


----------



## luizabes (Jan 21, 2015)

Sanguine ENFP. I've always identified with the air element, interesting.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Melancholic SP


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

According to that test, phlegmatic. NT.


----------



## NatureChaser (May 22, 2014)

The first time I took the test I got this










Because I wanna get a clear result (result that only show my dominant temperament) I retake the test and got this










I always thought I was more phlegmatic than melancholic but if I see from that test it makes more sense because I've already known that I'm a neurotic introvert


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sanguine NT. 









I tend to think I sometimes withdraw into myself and become more phlegmatic. I get tired of dealing with asshole people.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INFJ mix of them all/state of eucrasia. The four humors are about equal in most people.


----------



## szenir (May 4, 2015)

NT - melancholic


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Melancholic

21% Extroversion
78% Neuroticism
58% Psychoticism


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm an ESTP and either choleric or sanguine. I scored as Choleric.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

NT - Melancholic

We have a ton of these here for some reason.

I'm a bit upset that I'm 70% "neurotic" though. I would've been fine with anything but that, and it's a shitty personality trait to have.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Sanguine NT


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

I was right when I guessed there would be a lot of us melancholic NFs here.

Earthy... I love that.


----------



## November Rose (Jan 16, 2017)

*Phlegmatic\Sanguine ISFP*


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

(INTJ.)

I'm more phlegmatic than anything, although I definitely lean towards melancholic, and my phlegmatic results are more based on cool-headedness, reserve and conscientiousness than passivity or agreeableness. I'm not a pushover, I don't really shift my view to fit in with the crowd, and I don't care about what someone else cares about until I'm convinced by reasoning independent of emotions. I don't go drawing attention to myself or acting outwardly aggressive either, though, and I'm not gloomy or fixated enough to really fit melancholic, at least by this test.

If anything, my actual attitudes are more choleric: I'm strong-willed, I believe that respect is earned, I think that morality can and should have a selfish element, and I'm highly critical. But my behaviour is phlegmatic enough that these tests give that as my result, although it's always close to the middle.

I think this shows how it's a bit of a simplistic scheme, but combining those four elements in different ways can tell you a lot more about people as individuals.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

None of them is a perfect fit but I'd say choleric (and NF)


----------



## earlydazee (Feb 20, 2017)

Sanguine / estp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Melancholic descriptions fit me best.

Just took the test, it thinks the same apparently.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Extroversion (sociability)||||||25%Neuroticism (emotionality)||||||||||37%Psychoticism (rebelliousness)||||||26%



Here are your results on each dimension:


*Extroversion* results were low which suggests you are very reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
*Neuroticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are relaxed, calm, secure, and optimistic.
*Psychoticism* results were low which suggests you are overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense too often of your own individual development (martyr complex).
Prior to Eysenck's discovery of Psychoticism, he correlated his original two traits (introversion and neuroticism) with an ancient greek personality system known as the Galen types (Melancholic, Choleric, Sanguine, Phlegmatic). Below is a plotting of your introversion and extraversion scores on that map.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Melancholic (was already well aware of that, took the test for curiosity)




> *Extroversion* results were moderately low which suggests you are reclusive, quiet, unassertive, and private.
> *Neuroticism* results were moderately high which suggests you are worrying, insecure, emotional, and anxious.
> *Psychoticism* results were moderately low which suggests you are, at times, overly kind natured, trusting, and helpful at the expense of your own individual development (martyr complex).


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Color me dubious.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm phlegmatic, and that chart gives the friendliest definition for choleric that I've seen! Normally choleric is "the mean one" when I see a description of it.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Choleric SP, according to this test. Though the bar was close to the Melancholic side.

Took another test which suggested I was Melancholic, and Phlegmatic last.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Sanguine NT


----------

